# RE: Fortinet - Traffic



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

*RE: Fortinet - Traffic*

Hai

Dear Support,

hope someone can assist.

In Firewall, we have 'Traffic In' ; 'Traffic Out' display. For one of the port connected to one our subnet , the 'Traffic.In' is always high 3Mb consistent especially when i connect my CCTV camera (live streaming).

That camera is only for internal access. 

my question:
a) what does this 'Traffic.In' , 'Traffic.Out' usually represent? do they mean 
in--> traffic from internet coming to internal LAN?
out--> traffic out to internet, maybe like uploading?

b) How can my CCTV streaming seem generating 3Mb constant 'Traffic.IN', though its not passing internet?
I disconnected the cctv cable, and immeditaely usage fell.

Hope someone can share some advice on this please.
Thank you so much
.d


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Fortinet - Traffic*

Not familiar with that unit but pretty sure traffic in/out does not refer to the ports [wan or lan] but refers to data sent and received.

Video is always high in sends.


----------

